# How to sell shares that were bought through defunct broker Kinetic Securities?



## chriscc (7 March 2014)

Hi Guys

Hope I'm posting in the correct place here. In 2009 while living in NZ, I purchased some shares (an IPO) through Kinetic Securities.
Since they shut down during the crisis.

Anyway - do you have any tips how to actually sell my shares now? I still have the buy receipt.

Contact the company directly I assume?


Thank you,
C


----------



## burglar (7 March 2014)

*Re: How to sell shares I hold, that were bought through Kinetic (who shut down)*



chriscc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope I'm posting in the correct place here. In 2009 while living in NZ, I purchased some shares (an IPO) through Kinetic Securities.
> Since they shut down during the crisis.
> ...




Is the company listed on the ASX?


----------



## Porper (7 March 2014)

chriscc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hope I'm posting in the correct place here. In 2009 while living in NZ, I purchased some shares (an IPO) through Kinetic Securities.
> Since they shut down during the crisis.
> ...




Try ANZ Share & Bond Trading in New Zealand. I recently had them sell some shares I had from the 80's when I lived in the UK. Takes a few weeks but they did it no problem.


----------



## chriscc (20 March 2014)

Thank you both!

The shares are on the AIM market in the UK I believe.

I'm very off the game here - basically forgot I even owned them. 

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:PLU:DXSP&display=plusfundamentals&it=plus


How can I tell what market these are on, or who to contact if they're not on the ASX? 


Ill give ANZ a go?

Cheers!
Chris


----------

